# HiNote 2015 Kidding Thread



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Finally kidding season has kicked off for us  Starting with Stella x GMan, we have twin Does :stars: plus 4 new lambs so far LOL


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! They look great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Poppy's Twins*

Ms Poppy gave us buck / doe twins. The doe is polled and has one large moonspot on one side and two small ones on her face/neck. Cute as can be


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Baby Siren's Twin Does*

And Ms Siren presented us with twin does


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*New Pics of Stella's girls*

Stella's girls are growing fast. The lighter girl inherited her dam's wattles


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

You got a whole herd of cuties there!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cute!!!


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful pictures and babies! Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so cute, these last few days are going soooo slowly. lol


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

*Ms Tee Finally*

Ms Tee finally decided to part with her kids. 2 Does and buck. Individual pics are Buck, Doe, Doe :birthday:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Very cute! Congrats


----------

